
Russia’s passive-aggressive reaction to SpaceX may mask a deeper truth - nabla9
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/03/with-dragon-russian-critic-says-roscosmos-acting-left-behind/
======
duxup
It's sad to see as the Russian space program used to be great and I'm sure
there are a lot of people there who are fully capable of continuing that
tradition, but history and the existing kleptocracy make it impossible.

